# frag fever



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2009)

The season is upon me - hope you get hit too! The temp is spikin'!
lindleyanum, longifolium,
China Dragon (w/ bess.flavum used!)
Magdalene Rose & MDC,
Hanne Popow,
Rosy Charm x bess.!
stay tuned ......


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

did you purchase these??? OK!!! We are waiting for the photos!!!! Bring them on!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> did you purchase these??? OK!!! We are waiting for the photos!!!! Bring them on!!!



Not recently, I've had most for 1 1/2-2 yrs now. 2 were seedlings, 3 were NBS & 2 were adult PB plants.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

It will be nice to see the results of your care...


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 23, 2009)

instead of waiting so long to show pics, maybe you should show photos of the spikes / buds!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 23, 2009)

OK Rose, we're a wait'in! I have a few as well coming along.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 23, 2009)

Wish the season would hit me...only one slipper in spike


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2009)

toddybear said:


> Wish the season would hit me...only one slipper in spike


 ... but how many intergenerics do you have in spike/bloom? I don't think anyone can grow/bloom them like you do!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 25, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> ... but how many intergenerics do you have in spike/bloom? I don't think anyone can grow/bloom them like you do!



I agree!! your intergenerics are eye-catchers!

I can't even bloom my Onc. sharry baby I just moved her to another location and drenched her in cold water...anyway the monster will get donated to someone if it doesn't do anything soon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 25, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> instead of waiting so long to show pics, maybe you should show photos of the spikes / buds!!!! Jean


 that would mean hauling 7 plants from the GH to the house for photos ..... and the chance for breaking spikes ........... sorry - I'm waiting!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2009)

Why not take fotos in the g/h? It works for me!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 25, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Why not take fotos in the g/h? It works for me!



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

But Eric's suggestion is neat...!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 8, 2009)

*Update!*

Mem. Dick Clements (r) has joined Achental & Summer Sun!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 8, 2009)

They are so beautiful, Rose!!!!! Congrats!!!! :clap::clap::clap:It was worth the wait (for the possibility of not breaking the spikes...)


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2009)

Did I ever tell you how much I love your Achental???:smitten: (The middle one, correct?)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids! :rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 9, 2009)

2 white beauties surrounded by proud red bloomers!!!! Bravo !! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice flowers, I do love the Achental too.... Beautiful!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 9, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Did I ever tell you how much I love your Achental???:smitten: (The middle one, correct?)


Yes thanks. That's her! I think this is the only almost white bess type phrag I have so it's an easy to :smitten:!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice Rose thanks for the (tiny) pictures!oke:. Now where is that magnifying glass, I just had it


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 10, 2009)

Just can't please everyone, can we!? .........
hope you found them!


----------



## Elena (Mar 10, 2009)

Achental :smitten:


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 14, 2009)

*Hanne Popow*










and then the disappointment -
Rosy Charm x besseae 'Paute'


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2009)

OOPS! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2009)

Sweet Hanne!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

Hanne Popow is one of my favorite hybrids but I think you have something special in the other one, can you send me a closer photo?


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 15, 2009)

What do you think is special? I'll try to reshoot tomorrow. I don't like the splotchy color of the petals. This is a first time bloom, it was in the GH so I've had temps 55-80. In my house I won't have that kind of range, hopefully the next flower will have more consistent color. I have another plant of this cross & I don't remember it being splotchy. Oh well!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

The color and the sheen on the pouch are kind of diff from what I've seen.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 22, 2009)

*the fever continues....*

longifolium hincksianum








Question/quiz - on a sales table I saw a miniature version of this, flower wise. The foliage was almost grassy, like ecaudorense & only about 6" tall. It was labeled hincksianum but seeing this was the same vendor I got the Cardinale from that was labeled Schroderae, NO WAY! Any idea what it might have been? It was cute as could be!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2009)

I was going to guess pearcei; but that's too light, or klotz?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 24, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> longifolium hincksianum
> 
> Question/quiz - on a sales table I saw a miniature version of this, flower wise. The foliage was almost grassy, like ecaudorense & only about 6" tall. It was labeled hincksianum but seeing this was the same vendor I got the Cardinale from that was labeled Schroderae, NO WAY! Any idea what it might have been? It was cute as could be!



Hi Goldenrose, the little thing you are talking about,did you see it in bloom or just the foliage? 
I do have a plant labelled as hicksianum with those characteristics, it is the smallest longifoliom I ever seen... It fit Gary's (1979) description, but this can be an other very interesting discussion...
It might be what you've seen? 
Sorry no nice cloudy sky this morning ... I had to take those photos on the run...






To show it's size, beside my pearcei var ecuadorense





And a straigh longifolium...





Hope it help for the clue!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think this smaller form of longifolium is f. gracile. I have this plant and it matches the description and photos. It can be found on phragweb.info and is described as a smaller form of longifolium.

Here is the link:

http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/species/display_species_phrag.asp?phrag_id=182


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah! You mess w/ me and you mess w/ my big brother! :viking:


----------



## Berrak (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice tripple - yeah its super phrag time just now.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> I think this smaller form of longifolium is f. gracile. I have this plant and it matches the description and photos. It can be found on phragweb.info and is described as a smaller form of longifolium.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/species/display_species_phrag.asp?phrag_id=182


I have to disagree with you on this one Joe. the discription of gracile is way off from my plant of hincksianum and probably Rose's as well. My spikes reach well into the 60cm (2 ft) as does the leaf span. The discription also says gracile is pale compared to longifolium and that's not the case here. Clearly, Rose's hincksianum has stronger pink to the flower parts then a lot of straight longifoliums. Mine is also as Rose's but not as strong.
Now, Phrag-plus's might be the case depending on his measurments.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 24, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> I have to disagree with you on this one Joe. the discription of gracile is way off from my plant of hincksianum and probably Rose's as well. My spikes reach well into the 60cm (2 ft) as does the leaf span. The discription also says gracile is pale compared to longifolium and that's not the case here. Clearly, Rose's hincksianum has stronger pink to the flower parts then a lot of straight longifoliums. Mine is also as Rose's but not as strong.
> Now, Phrag-plus's might be the case depending on his measurments.



I'm not talking about Rose's hincksianum, I'm talking about the "mini longifolium" she saw. Phrag. longifolium var. hincksianum, to my knowledge, is a variety of longifolium that is shorter than the standard species, but not as small as gracile (although now I am unsure about hincksianum's size compared to the standard species). The plant she saw for sale that is smaller than her hincksianum, I think, is likely f. gracile.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 24, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> I think this smaller form of longifolium is f. gracile. I have this plant and it matches the description and photos. It can be found on phragweb.info and is described as a smaller form of longifolium.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/species/display_species_phrag.asp?phrag_id=182



I do have gracile too, but it is a different form and coloration....


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 24, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Yeah! You mess w/ me and you mess w/ my big brother! :viking:



:drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 25, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> I think this smaller form of longifolium is f. gracile. I have this plant and it matches the description and photos. It can be found on phragweb.info and is described as a smaller form of longifolium.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.phragweb.info/phragmipedium/species/display_species_phrag.asp?phrag_id=182



The flower looked quite similar, if I recall (notice how the memory becomes hazy already!), the petals were held more horizontal. I wish Phragweb would also include a foliage shot, but with the description, it certainly sounds like it!


----------

